# Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?



## blablabla (25. Januar 2016)

Ich will mir ein Echolot mit GPS  zulegen. Wahrscheinlich ein Lowrance Elite 4. Ich brauche es hauptsächlich zum Karpfenangeln. Ich will mir mit der GPS Funktion meine Plätze markieren um mir so das setzen von Markern zu sparen. Auf die Zentimeter Genauigkeit kommt es dabei auf dem großen relativ strukturlosen See nicht so an. Eine Genauigkeit innerhalb von 10 m² würde mir genügen. Können das diese Geräte leisten? Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist doch die Genauigkeit vom Goodwill der Satelitenbetreiber abhängig!?


----------



## blablabla (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Das die Satelliten gut stehen müssen ist mir schon klar. Ich frage mich ob die Geräte (niedriger  DOP Wert vorrausgesetzt) das grundsätzlich leisten können...!?


----------



## racoon (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Genauigkeit von 10 qm ? Wie meinst Du das ? GPSe sollten auf den Meter genau sein.

 Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung allerdings empfehlen, zwei Geräte zu kaufen und kein Kombigerät. Es kommt hier und da vor, dass die Benutzung von Echolot beim Angeln verboten ist, mit entsprechender Vorarbeit kommst Du dann mit dem GPS gut aus.


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Wasserfläche 40km2 ich finde auf ca.1-3m einen großen findling der mitten drin liegt immer und immer wieder.

Lowrance Kombigerät.

lg


----------



## inselkandidat (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

ich meine das leisten die locker..letzte Woche bin ich mit nem hand-gps auf dem Eis gewesen und könnte mein Fußtapsen vom Vortag exakt nachlaufen...


----------



## blablabla (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Das mit den zwei Geräten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt..mal schaun

 Danke erstmal!


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist doch die Genauigkeit vom Goodwill der Satelitenbetreiber abhängig!?



Genau so ist das. Das GPS System ist im Besitz bzw. unter Konrolle der US Arme. Zu Zeiten des Golfkriegs hat mein Auto immer geglaubt, ich fahre neben der Autobahn, oftmals mehr als 10 Meter.

Ansonsten sind die Positionsangaben schon sehr genau.


----------



## fischbär (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Genau so ist das. Das GPS System ist im Besitz bzw. unter Konrolle der US Arme. Zu Zeiten des Golfkriegs hat mein Auto immer geglaubt, ich fahre neben der Autobahn, oftmals mehr als 10 Meter.
> 
> Ansonsten sind die Positionsangaben schon sehr genau.



Die Empfänger damals waren eh alle Schrott. Das kann man nicht mit heute vergleichen.
Nimmt man an, dass die Jungens verbauen, was der Markt hergibt, dann hat der Empfänger vielleicht einen Fehler vom um die 2 m. Verbauen sie alten krams, vielleicht 15 m.


----------



## Sneep (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Hallo,

ich kenne es nur so, dass zu jeder Messung die mögliche Abweichung in Metern (pE)im Gerät angezeigt wird. 

Mit der Zeit wird die Messung immer genauer. Es lohnt sich dem Gerät etwas Zeit zu geben. Zu Beginn der Messung liegt mein Gerät so bei ca. 15 m möglichem Fehler. Nach ein paar Minuten geht der Wert auf 1-2 Meter zurück, (wenn die Sateliten das hergeben)
Sollte mich sehr wundern, wenn dein Gerät das nicht anzeigt.

Sneep


----------



## AnglerHerbert (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Ich hatte mal auf http://gpstracker-test.de/wandern-camping-outdoor/ gelesen, dass es da ein paar Geräte gibt, die speziell dafür (also für den Outdoor-Bereich, nicht ganz speziell für diesen Fall) ausgelegt sind und auch (wie man das liest) sehr genau sind. Es gibt auch Apps dafür, die schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## relgna01 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Genauigkeit GPS bei Kombigeräten?*

Ich war der Meinung das es auf die Anzahl der Kanäle ankommt die das Gerät empfängt, mein Flug GPS sagt mir die Genauigkeit
Die GPS Geräte rechnen i die gewollte US Ungenauigkeit raus.
Denke die GPS Qualität in den Kombigeräten wird stark von dem Kaufpreis/Marke des Geräts abhängen.


----------

